# A Doggy Christmas



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought this was cute.






Please take a moment to give your 4 legged friends a pat on the head, a hug and all of the respect they deserve this holiday season, and the rest of the time as well.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That was great! Buster would tear open all the boxes, not put them under the tree!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

How adorable!


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Oh, so cute! And they were having fun. What a lovely bunch. Thanks JanS.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How cute!... My dogs love Christmas morning. But I have to keep the gifts in the car until that morning and sneak the gifts under the tree while hubby has them outside.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Speaking of four legged friends, I thought this little guy was adorable!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Adorable!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Both cute dogs and an adorable kitten - just what the doctor ordered!


----------

